# adobe bridge gallery not working



## thecarver (Feb 13, 2012)

hello,
i have seen multiple topics on the same issue, but they are never resolved. i was outputting multiple galleries from bridge cs5. i have put the resource folder for each gallery in another folder with each index.html file. offline, it works perfectly....online when uploaded, i get a blank white page. 

all files are uploaded, including all javascript & flash files & yet it still refused to work. . . .does anyone have a fix or can one point out what i am missing? i am sure it is something small, but i am directly outputting from bridge to ftp.... 

any help appreciated


----------



## thecarver (Feb 13, 2012)

well, after 145 views & no answer, i have found the solution. why the endless forums, adobe forums, host help, & the rest of the world could not chime in on an answer, i don't know. . . .apparently it is very simple.


anyone that gets a blank page when they upload the physical files of a generated gallery from a bridge cs5 gallery has apparently done the wrong thing, although that is what we grew up doing. . . create, then upload. wrong. take your user ftp settings & directly upload to the right folder IN adobe bridge & nothing more. 1. it 100% worked for me, since for days i have been pulling my hair out. & 2. i found out i can edit or reupload the index.html (or whatever you name it as) file w/o a problem. apparently it is the entire resource folder that needs to be "put" by adobe bridge vs manually adding it via your ftp software.

the bigger question i am not sure of is, can i edit the xml file & reup it? right now, i don't care- i am just happy i have it working FINALLY.

i now can breathe a sigh of relief. . . .


----------

